# OB Peacock Aggression



## cuznstephen90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello all,

I am fairly new to the Cichlid hobby, only doing so for a little more than a year so I'm just looking for some tips. I have a 55gal African tank with 5 labs, 3 demasoni and 1 OB Peacock. I'm aware that your supposed to have many more demasoni, I had 10 quite a few die due to aggression so I'm kind of weaning off buying anymore as of now. The others are doing great. Anyways, recently I purchased a beautiful albino ruby red peacock but my OB killed it 2 days after purchase. What are some things I can do to reduce the OBs aggression and or pointers on introducing new fish to this tank? FYI I will be moving these fish to a 125 gal in the very near future to make room for my growing angel fish. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait until you get the 125G. OB peacocks are hybrids with mbuna and are better in a larger tank, even without the weaker pure peacocks in the tank with them.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I had 3 male OB's in my 180gal along with 17 other male peacocks, all grew up together from 2" but as soon as they reached adult size the OB's became much too aggressive and I had to move them on one after another. So from my experience I personally wouldn't be too optimistic about OB's living peacefully with peacocks even in your 125gal. I heard they can coexist with mbuna better than they can with peacocks.

IME adding a single new fish to an established tank usually doesn't end well. I would add at least six new fish at a time. Having that ruby red in your 125gal for about 4 weeks first before moving the rest over might have worked though.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeah, add several fish at once to breakup the aggression that will get doled out to the new fish. It's not a bad idea to move around the aquascape when they are introduced to mitigate immediate territorial issues you'll have.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I agree with all the posters above. Wait for the move to the bigger tank. Some OB's are just way to aggressive for most peacocks. I never add less than 3 fish at a time unless a single fish is obviously bigger or more aggressive.


----------

